# CBC dismantling LP, CD archives



## itywltmt

Call me a dinosaur, but this article I read in today's online edition of the Globe and Mail really saddened me:



> The CBC is quietly dismantling its archives of LPs and CDs across Canada - a cultural treasure trove built over decades - even as it prepares to launch a major new music service online.
> 
> With uncertainty over levels of funding from Ottawa, CBC management has told archivists to winnow the music collections at regional bureaus by the end of March. This could mean donating, selling or discarding thousands of records and CDs - a cost- and space-saving measure as recordings are increasingly digitized.
> 
> [... There is a risk] of losing some valuable recordings when such large collections - some with tens of thousands of titles - are broken up. As one archivist said, not for attribution, it's a question of whether CBC management sees the collections as a valuable archive for Canadians or simply as a resource for CBC producers.


The complete article:
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/arts/music/cbc-dismantling-lp-cd-archives/article2311677/


----------



## Ukko

Wow. I would love to have my pick of the LPs. So much fine music that never got digitized.


----------



## Vaneyes

Now that the troops are coming home, maybe some of their dollars and manpower can be directed to this most important project.

"Troops for archives!"


----------



## Crudblud

It's sad, yes, but I'd love to get my hands on some of those.


----------



## itywltmt

Now, this comment may only resonate with some of us who were listening to CBC radio thirty + years ago... When he retired, Clyde Gilmour gave away his entire LP collection to the CBC, and (as I undersood it), it was kept separate from the main audio library. I don't know how many records of *locomotive sounds* he _really _had, but that may be a collection Crudblud would want to try and acquire...


----------



## Crudblud

Locomotives as in trains?

Anyway, I'm not in Canada, and I highly doubt I will be able to get there any time soon.


----------

